# Pan Fried Whole Husky



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I'd like to share with the rest of the PS Community what we in the Team Asian ConneXion eat to prepare for fishing weekends down south... Usually its AL's monkey meat, but due to a shortage of imported monkey meat, we have lately been having one of my favorite, Pan Fried Whole Husky.

Ingredients:
EVOO
Salt/pepper
Garlic
Ginger
Soysauce
Assorted Vegetables
One husky pup, around 10 lbs


1. Pick a fathusky puppy, the larger ones are too stringy, and other toy dog breeds dont have any meat on them. 

2. Add oil to pan on MH and add garlic and ginger.

3. Pan Fry husky and add vegetables, serve over bed of rice























     ..... Its hillarious huh? A buddy of mine got 2 husky pups and one fell asleep and so he took this pic. It may be the funnies damn thing i have ever seen!!!!

**JOKE POST... DO NOT KILL PUPPIES**


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*First off, there is*

*No* Team Asian ConneXion!  Two years ago we here at P&S planted a undercover agent to investigate the possibility of a Asian cell trying to infiltrate our community.

This agent had great success in gaining trust and now is the Emperor of this so called Asian conneXion. In the end, our source has revealed there is *NO* Asian cell working within the P&S community. The investigation has revealed that. One of the so called threats has left the area for the left coast. The three perps that are left, (one of witch is our agent) are no threat to our waterways, coastlines or community in any way! When we pulled our agent out of service early last week. The so called ConneXion lost all of it's coastline and waterway access vehicles. (4X4 & Kayak)

There were two components that lead to the success of our investigation. 

One was the P&S Smart-Monkey.










Use of the Smart-Monkey let us starve out the ConneXion. The proof of this is in the above post.

The second component was the use of our agent. As this has been a long and trying mission, our agent is now in a 12 step detox program before his return to our community.

At this time we would like to thank the membership of P&S for their concerns and intel that led us to the demise of the Asian ConneXion.

Now can we all give a big hand to our agent and Emperor of the Asian ConneXion. He will now be revealed for our brothers to see.










*Our man, one week before going undercover. *










*Here is our agent on the left playing his role as the Emperor of the Asian ConneXion. NS4D, he's the man!*  

Man, I have way to much time on my hands! .....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

way too freekin funny,Clyde...bout LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i knew this was goin to be a cool post

LMAO

neil


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Funny


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

..if you were wondering, that "pay-off" from"Agent M" was to our muscle. He was hired to keep any uprisings in-line.


----------

